# amazing albums that deserve to be pt on a podium of ancient lore



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Musique de la cour d'Alienor D'Aquitaine on ensemble Tre Fontane.. what an incredible mind blowing experience.

Garden of delight by the telling desevered an honorable mention.

And in vynil Peter Abelard on reflexe wow what an epic sound.

Thomas Crécquillon on Era whit some cabezon rendition of Crécquillon, superbe organ works..gentle and sweet.

This is my short list folks... what yours?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The Tre Fontaine is good fun I agree, good woman singer there, and so indeed is Binkley's Abelard.


----------

